# Thetford Norcold N80E wiring diagram



## lib (Dec 3, 2007)

Is it possible to wire my N80 fridge directly to my two large solar panels without going through the inverter? Does anyone have a wiring diagram please.?

Thanks


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

lib said:


> Does anyone have a wiring diagram please.?
> 
> Thanks


There are lots here and as far as I can see they are free to download and have the wiring diagrams in the back. You have to trawl through to get to the series you want:

http://www.retrevo.com/samples/Thetford-Refrigerator-manuals.html

G


----------

